

The Internet plans net neutrality 'day of action' on September 10th - jslampe
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/4/6104505/reddit-kickstarter-and-others-plan-net-neutrality-day-of-action

======
kb120
Reddit thread where Katie from pornhub announces that porn sites will join:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/2fg8ky/large_us_tech_f...](http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/2fg8ky/large_us_tech_firms_plan_go_slow_day_in_protest/ck8zhi5)

------
jslampe
Find the widget at
[http://battleforthenet.com/sept10th](http://battleforthenet.com/sept10th)

